
Facebook can't save us from fake news - vinaypai
https://unfake.us/facebook-cant-save-us-from-fake-news/
======
IntronExon
_Users can point out factual errors, quotations taken out of context, and
misleading statements. They can highlight claims that do not cite a source
(think of Wikipedia’s [citation needed] tag), or add additional context that
either support or provide a counterpoint to the article._

So... Genius for news and political discourse? How would it be protected from
Sybil attacks, trolls, bots, and raging ideologues? If every word is annotated
a dozen ways, that sounds worthless, but if it’s being curated then what does
it offer other than a new set of biases?

~~~
vinaypai
Yes, Genius for news is a fair analogy. You do have to actually justify your
tag with a coherent argument, so it would take a fair bit of effort. Something
like "CNN is fake news" wouldn't really pass muster.

~~~
IntronExon
It certainly sounds like it has potential and I wish you luck in it.

~~~
vinaypai
Thanks! I can't wait to have enough traffic to actually run into the problems
you described. I'd say if there are people out there going out of their way to
game it, that would be a good sign it's having an impact.

